# lokking for information



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anybody know the Trahan Bad Ash Blue bloodline??? I assume it is Ambully but don't really know.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm researching it for you Suzanne. I hope to have an answer for you soon.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks my friend


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

> I know Trahan had boudrauex's rascal and maybe it was produced of that line i really don't know but it would be possable. boudrauex dogs have been known to produce a blue here and there but thats because they are off tudor dogs and tudor dogs were staff, fighting staff but staff none the less. sorry i can't be more help do you have a ped or a picture?


This is what I got so far. I'm still working on it for you though.


----------

